# First time indoor grow, open for suggestions



## 01234drew (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey everyone! How are you today? I hope everyone is doing there best to stay positive and healthy during these crazy times.  I am documenting my grow for everyone and myself to benefit from.
Super open to any helpful information regarding light placement, scheduling , nutrients and anything of value! I am super open to help and always willing to return the favor!

Indoor/Outdoor: Indoor
Strain: OG18 x Electric Lemonade
2 @ approx 7 inches 3 weeks topped, in 3 gallon fabric pot
2 @ approx 4 inches 2 weeks in 16oz starter pots

Medium: Soil
Nutrients: Nectar Of The Gods (Advanced Grow Nutrient Schedule)
Water: Reversed Osmosis filtered Water
Lights: (LED) - Mars Hydro 300w - waiting for my new 0ne to come in the mail (1000w Spyder)
Light Placement: approx 14" (14 inches) away from highest plant.
Space: 4x8 Closet wrapped in Panda Film
Pots: 3 Gallon Fabric Buckets
Fan: 9" Circulation

Schedule: Watering as needed, still finding my way on that, doing a lot of research and making sure that i do not over water by double checking the roots making sure the soil is dry before adding more water.

I am keeping the lights on for 14hours and keeping them in the dark for 10 hours - I am looking for suggestions.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 25, 2020)

I feel like this is de ja vu.....havent you tried this one on this board before? 
The Marijuana marketing thing kind of gives it away....


----------



## 01234drew (Apr 25, 2020)

@Lesso nope not me! Brand new to the board, community and all. Not here to sell anything, just here for love and support!


----------



## 01234drew (Apr 25, 2020)

Seems like a great community I see lots of interaction and great info for growing I’m trying to absorb it and I really appreciate the help!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2020)

Welcome to MP.  Your plants look good, however I anticipate that you are going to need a lot more light to finish those off.

Also, as you are not here to try and sell anything, I am going to ask that you remove the little sales blurb you have with your insta address.  I'm sure that you understand that that does look like advertising and does look like you are trying to sell something.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 25, 2020)

looks good and as thg says, you will need more light.  why the weird photo period?


----------



## Lesso (Apr 25, 2020)

Ok...


----------



## 01234drew (Apr 25, 2020)

@The Hemp Goddess no problem thank you will scrub my account ASAP at work atm!

@docfishwrinkle please advise sir... I’m a noob and need help! I want these girls taken care of!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 25, 2020)

let the light blaze all day.  the only time they need dark is for flower.


----------



## 01234drew (Apr 25, 2020)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Welcome to MP.  Your plants look good, however I anticipate that you are going to need a lot more light to finish those off.
> 
> Also, as you are not here to try and sell anything, I am going to ask that you remove the little sales blurb you have with your insta address.  I'm sure that you understand that that does look like advertising and does look like you are trying to sell something.  Thanks in advance!



Done! thank you again! I am planning to take all your advice. I have a 1000w light on its way!


----------

